

Talking to Muppets: Challenges of Voice Interfaces for Kids [video] - francis88
https://wit.ai/blog/2014/12/22/oren-jacob-talking-to-muppets

======
francis88
Synopsys: Presentation on developing voice interfaces for children.

Oren Jacob shared clips of children talking to the ToyTalk apps and anecdotes
of his research with children to demonstrate the challenges of designing voice
applications for kids. He also touched on the regulatory issues surrounding
recording children and how ToyTalk approaches these challenges.

